# Advice needed - May has mastitis in precocious udder



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Our doe May (5 yo, has not kidded in 3 yrs) appears to have mastitis in her precocious udder? One side is swollen and you can feel a hard mass in it. You can milk it and normal looking milk comes out. Temp was 103.7 F and she is healthy otherwise. We do not want it to abscess. We have penicillin and sulfamed (sulfadimethoxine). Can get draxxin from vet. Does anyone have treatment advice? Want to make sure we do the right thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hot compresses, massage, milk. Use penicillin. Get mastitis treatment like Tomorrow to also infuse the udder.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Hot compresses, massage, milk. Use penicillin. Get mastitis treatment like Tomorrow to also infuse the udder.


Thank you! What would the penicillin dosage be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 20 lbs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is it a hard mass or congestion? if milk looks good and taste good, then there is not infection. There is also a possibility its a tumor. Any heat in the udder? redness? Doing hot compresses and massages as Karen suggested is a good start. If you have not tastes the milk, do so. If its the start of infection may have a slight salty taste to it.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

happybleats said:


> is it a hard mass or congestion? if milk looks good and taste good, then there is not infection. There is also a possibility its a tumor. Any heat in the udder? redness? Doing hot compresses and massages as Karen suggested is a good start. If you have not tastes the milk, do so. If its the start of infection may have a slight salty taste to it.


I've never really drank goat milk, do you think i would be able to tell what "tastes good" is supposed to taste like?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

21goaties said:


> I've never really drank goat milk, do you think i would be able to tell what "tastes good" is supposed to taste like?


Tastes good is like drinkin cow milk but more creamy and a tad sweeter. To me at least. If you are a milk drinker and go ewww yuck... yup it is off.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Also, I have a question if anyone knows the answer to this. I read here: http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/March2013/index.html that you are supposed to give milk of magnesia for mastitis. Is this needed? It says that magnesium helps with milk production but we are not trying to milk her, we want her to be dry?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Tastes good is like drinkin cow milk but more creamy and a tad sweeter. To me at least. If you are a milk drinker and go ewww yuck... yup it is off.


I confess i dont really drink milk.  Just realized how weird that must be on a forum where a lot of people have milk goats lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

21goaties said:


> I confess i dont really drink milk.  Just realized how weird that must be on a forum where a lot of people have milk goats lol


Oh. Hmmmm i cannot help then. (embarrassed). Not sure how a non milk drinker would know then. Sorry. And no not weird. So e people just do not do milk. .


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I drink goat milk and only goat milk. I’ll say that when it tastes off, ew — don’t you know it!! It’s very obviously sour or gamey tasting (why people think goat milk tastes “goaty” sometimes).

Good milk shouldn’t really have much of a flavor at all. That’s usually how you know it’s good.

Garlic, vitamin c, decongestant EOs on the udder in a warm compress.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

21goaties said:


> I confess i dont really drink milk.  Just realized how weird that must be on a forum where a lot of people have milk goats lol


Not weird at all..I don't drink milk and I raise dairy goats LOL. Its not that I do not like it, I just don't drink a glass of milk lol I do use milk for cooking and if I want a bowl of cereal etc but thats it. However my kids keep the frig. empty of milk lol. 
You will know if its a tad salty. Milk about a 1/2 cup out and strain it well with a few paper towels as a filter. Place it in the freezer for about 30 minutes or until super cold. THEN TASTE it. Milk always taste best super cold LOL. As other have said..good clean milk will have a good clean taste. Goaty taste does not mean mastitis..but if a tad salty can mean the start of mastitis.

I second the vit c too : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My vet milked some milk into his hand and tasted it. No filtering or anything. Was looking for the salty taste and luckily that time the milk was fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

(rofl) while that wont kill anyone to do I could never bring myself to do that LOL YUK Maybe Im a sissy lol


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> (rofl) while that wont kill anyone to do I could never bring myself to do that LOL YUK Maybe Im a sissy lol


I would totally drink milk straight from the teat in a field test lol. (If it came out normal color, texture, and smell wise) Props to that vet(clap):7up:


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Okay. We went out and took May's temp again and it was normal. We milked out the swollen side of the udder, and have come to the conclusion that it is not congested. It feels hot, and normal looking milk (no blood or pus) comes out (we didn't drink it but the cats liked it lol). However, there is what feels like an encapsulated mass in there, surrounded by the milk/softness. It is hard. 
Our question is, should we start infusing the udder? Or does she need it to be lanced at the vet? 
If we should start infusing I know @ksalvagno recommended Tomorrow (https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...thine-dry-cow-mastitis-treatment?cm_vc=-10005). How often should that be given? Once a day? For how many days? One syringe full, into the side that has the mass? Or both sides? (the other side is empty and normal). Sorry for the questions, we have never done this before. 
Of course that would be in addition to the peppermint oil, vit c, compresses, and penicillin shots.

While we were out there we checked our other doe Phronsie, who also had a small (not near as big as May's) precocious udder. One side was slightly full. Hers is soft and squishy, normal looking milk (no blood or pus), and no hard mass. However, a small hole in her udder had some yellow pus coming out of it.  
So should we treat her the same way? Just infusions, or the shots and others stuff too? As well as treating the hole with blu kote, etc. She does not have a mass.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Also, I have a question if anyone knows the answer to this. I read here: http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/March2013/index.html that you are supposed to give milk of magnesia for mastitis. Is this needed? It says that magnesium helps with milk production but we are not trying to milk her, we want her to be dry?


Anyone have any input on the above?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Anyone have any input on the above?


Yes. The milk of magnesia is to give the goat magnesium. It's the fastest way. Magnesium helps to open the ducts and draws out infection so I've heard. However, giving it internally as MOM will cause diarrhea. Onion creek ranch stated to give it but also that dehydration will make the situation worse, and if you've given a goat diarrhea it's very hard (and another stressor on you) to keep her adequately hydrated. OCR tends to overlap her thoughts causing confusion such as this. I would not give MOM, instead I would simply add Epsom salt to the warm compress (just dissolve it in the warm water that you would compress with). This is what humans do for mastitis, they don't internally take magnesium in such a way that can cause diarrhea. It can be dangerous, even for goats - MOM is not something to be taken/given lightly.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Okay. We went out and took May's temp again and it was normal. We milked out the swollen side of the udder, and have come to the conclusion that it is not congested. It feels hot, and normal looking milk (no blood or pus) comes out (we didn't drink it but the cats liked it lol). However, there is what feels like an encapsulated mass in there, surrounded by the milk/softness. It is hard.
> Our question is, should we start infusing the udder? Or does she need it to be lanced at the vet?
> If we should start infusing I know @ksalvagno recommended Tomorrow (https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...thine-dry-cow-mastitis-treatment?cm_vc=-10005). How often should that be given? Once a day? For how many days? One syringe full, into the side that has the mass? Or both sides? (the other side is empty and normal). Sorry for the questions, we have never done this before.
> Of course that would be in addition to the peppermint oil, vit c, compresses, and penicillin shots.
> ...


Anyone? We bought the Tomorrow


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

21goaties said:


> Okay. We went out and took May's temp again and it was normal. We milked out the swollen side of the udder, and have come to the conclusion that it is not congested. It feels hot, and normal looking milk (no blood or pus) comes out (we didn't drink it but the cats liked it lol). However, there is what feels like an encapsulated mass in there, surrounded by the milk/softness. It is hard.
> Our question is, should we start infusing the udder? Or does she need it to be lanced at the vet?
> If we should start infusing I know @ksalvagno recommended Tomorrow (https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...thine-dry-cow-mastitis-treatment?cm_vc=-10005). How often should that be given? Once a day? For how many days? One syringe full, into the side that has the mass? Or both sides? (the other side is empty and normal). Sorry for the questions, we have never done this before.
> Of course that would be in addition to the peppermint oil, vit c, compresses, and penicillin shots.
> ...


Anyone have any answers for me regarding the above?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@toth boer goats @happybleats @mariarose @SalteyLove @ksalvagno @Goat Whisperer


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you exchange the Tomorrow for the Today? She's in milk (even if you don't want her to be, she is), and the Today is for in milk. You DON'T want to dry her up while mastitic. Roaring, Raging infection when she freshens again.

I'd give Today, 1 tube in each side for a week, Penicillin injections for a week, garlic and vitamin C, and I'd do the magnesium (MOM). I'd give just a little of it so as to not cause diarrhea. If you have Replamin, it also has magnesium in a highly digestible form. The epsom salts in a compress, I think, Is a super idea. I've not thought of it before. Keep it milked out, you can dry her up after you cure her. Give the in-the-udder treatments after you milk, not before.

All this comes from my experience with mastitis, not with precocious udders. I have no experience with them.


----------



## I luv Alpines (Jul 25, 2019)

My doe had lumps in her udder. Which I thought was mastitis. I got these https://www.jefferspet.com/products/mastitis-test-strips-box-of-30 they are mastitis tests. Her test was negative for mastitis. What I used to decrease the lumps in her udder was peppermint oil with a carrier oil ( I used peanut oil ). You can use other oils to. It really helped decrease the size of the lumps.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning Star Farm said:


> to everyone with dairy goats who says: Rule #1-dry a doe with mastitis off as soon as possible and that gets rid of the infection.


It gets rid of a working udder, which gets rid of the goat, which gets rid of the infection... So, yeah, it sorta works out... In the very end, you don't have a goat with mastitis! ('Cause you don't have a goat!)


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Can you exchange the Tomorrow for the Today? She's in milk (even if you don't want her to be, she is), and the Today is for in milk. You DON'T want to dry her up while mastitic. Roaring, Raging infection when she freshens again.
> 
> I'd give Today, 1 tube in each side for a week, Penicillin injections for a week, garlic and vitamin C, and I'd do the magnesium (MOM). I'd give just a little of it so as to not cause diarrhea. If you have Replamin, it also has magnesium in a highly digestible form. The epsom salts in a compress, I think, Is a super idea. I've not thought of it before. Keep it milked out, you can dry her up after you cure her. Give the in-the-udder treatments after you milk, not before.
> 
> All this comes from my experience with mastitis, not with precocious udders. I have no experience with them.


We're going to use the Tomorrow since we have it. Will it dry her up? She is not a milk goat (to be honest she is a pet), our goal is to keep her alive, not preserve her udder for milking. Do you think that will hurt her to use the tomorrow? She has a precocious udder, one side is full of milk and the lump, the other side is empty. No kids nursing and she has never been milked (until now, which makes it quite the fight). Thank you for the tip on Replamin. She has no other signs of mastitis other than the lump, so I hope the tomorrow will work.

About our other goat Phronsie, she also has a small (smaller than May's) precocious udder. One side only. It has no lump, milk looks normal, but there is a small hole in the udder that pus comes from. Do you recommend infusions for her too? Penicillin shots also? Does she need compresses if she doesn't have a lump?



I luv Alpines said:


> My doe had lumps in her udder. Which I thought was mastitis. I got these https://www.jefferspet.com/products/mastitis-test-strips-box-of-30 they are mastitis tests. Her test was negative for mastitis. What I used to decrease the lumps in her udder was peppermint oil with a carrier oil ( I used peanut oil ). You can use other oils to. It really helped decrease the size of the lumps.


Interesting! Peanut oil is in the tomorrow. We have to order peppermint oil, can't find it in stores.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pus indicates infection. I think an antibiotic is called for if you have a hole oozing pus.

Try hard to not dry her up until the infection is gone, because although you don't care about the udder being useable, Bacterial infections are known to travel and spread. They don't stay put. Also, this is a precocious udder. No reason to think she'll stay dry/

Also, and this is not meant to be mean, what happens to her if you have to sell her, as I've had to decimate my herd under hurried and very imperfect ways, and she doesn't go to a pet home? Precocious udders are a sign of high production capabilities, the new owner may well want a production animal, but she can't shake this infection that has now a permanent place in her body. She'll just be passed along and passed along to worse and worse homes (potentially, chances are high)

So, this is the best advice I've got. This is a good reason why goats should be OK with having their stuff fondled, even when they aren't dairy producers. Treatment happens...

I know you'll make the best decision you can. I've only given my best reasoning here. Nothing more.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Pus indicates infection. I think an antibiotic is called for if you have a hole oozing pus.
> 
> Try hard to not dry her up until the infection is gone, because although you don't care about the udder being useable, Bacterial infections are known to travel and spread. They don't stay put. Also, this is a precocious udder. No reason to think she'll stay dry/
> 
> ...


So would you recommend using the today instead, to restore her udder? I understand your point. We already have one doe (Thelma) whose udder is completely wrecked (full of scar tissue). It is ideal to not have that happen again.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

21goaties said:


> So would you recommend using the today instead, to restore her udder?


Yes. I definitely would use the Today, not the Tomorrow... until she is dry.

I've sometimes used the Tomorrow when a goat had been problematic while fresh, but was now dry. I've used it to try to make certain there is no residual infection hiding in there.

You will make the right decision for your circumstances. I'm only giving my best advice. Drugs and their different formulations are not my strongest point.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Yes. I definitely would use the Today, not the Tomorrow... until she is dry.
> 
> I've sometimes used the Tomorrow when a goat had been problematic while fresh, but was now dry. I've used it to try to make certain there is no residual infection hiding in there.
> 
> You will make the right decision for your circumstances. I'm only giving my best advice. Drugs and their different formulations are not my strongest point.


Okay. We did some research and (I think) figured this out (I think this is obvious but i didn't realize it till now). Tomorrow does not magically dry up the goat. All it is is a longer acting antibiotic. You give it when a mastitis-prone cow is dry because you won't be milking them any more and want to prevent mastitis (like you said about your goat). It has a 42-day slaughter withdrawal, so it is in their system for a while.

The difference with Today is that it is designed for a dairy cow that is currently lactating and producing milk. It has a 96 hour milkout (Tomorrow doesn't even state a milkout) and 4-day slaughter withdrawal. So basically it's to make it easier for the cow to be used sooner.

But with this situation, we aren't going to be drinking May's milk or slaughtering her. So it doesn't matter if we infuse her with the Tomorrow (since it will still fight the mastitis), as long as we continue milking her, and don't dry her up.

Am I right here?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That makes sense to me. I was under the impression it did not start working right away and you want it to start right away. Yes, I say go ahead and use the Tomorrow then. But I wouldn't just use it once. I'd use it every day because you will be milking her out every day.

So, that's my current caveat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Basically what Maria said above was along the lines of:

"I wouldn't use the Tomorrow today, I would use the Today tomorrow." Unless you can get some Today, today. :heehee::clever:

LOL I'm sorry I shouldn't be joking. The names for these products just crack me up.(doh)

Anyway, since she's a pet, I say use either. Since you have Tomorrow, go ahead and use it.

But do not forget Garlic & Vitamin C and an Epsom salt compress.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I have another question, are we supposed to put the tomorrow in the lumpy side once a day? Or two? We are milking May twice a day. She has a tiny bit of milk, most of the swollen part is the lump. We put the tomorrow in last night and again this morning. Do we need to do it again today?

We started Phronsie on penicillin shots 2x a day and milking, spraying the tiny hole in her udder with iodine 2x a day. She had no lumps and no fever, and the hole is already scabbing over, so she doesn't need tomorrow right?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd only milk her once a day. It's me, but I think it would be better to milk her once a day, and put the medicine in right after that, and leave it in for the full 24 hours to work it's druggie magic before doing it again.

I'd give the other one a single tube of Tomorrow, Just in case. I'd live it in and not milk it out, like Tomorrow is supposed to be used.

That's what I'd do...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, tomorrow does not dry off a doe. 

I have used the opposite on some does when I was out of the one and it works.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Im no expert but I once had a doe kidded twice while we kept her and she always kept a tight hard udder when lactating. She never would milk out. Even for the her kids. We tried massage, and shots of oxytocin but it didn't make much difference. It's like her milk wouldn't let down. We finally gave up and she was healthy otherwise and none the worse but she would have made a poor milker. Also to my understanding... Udders normally feel warm so if youre not used to feeling them then they might feel hot. How do you know its not congestion?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

GoatiesRDear said:


> Im no expert but I once had a doe kidded twice while we kept her and she always kept a tight hard udder when lactating. She never would milk out. Even for the her kids. We tried massage, and shots of oxytocin but it didn't make much difference. It's like her milk wouldn't let down. We finally gave up and she was healthy otherwise and none the worse but she would have made a poor milker. Also to my understanding... Udders normally feel warm so if youre not used to feeling them then they might feel hot. How do you know its not congestion?


We feel a lump in the udder. There is milk and normal softness surrounding the lump.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Where is the lump exactly? There is a Lymph node top center of the back of the udder..or is he lump IN the udder half?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Where is the lump exactly? There is a Lymph node top center of the back of the udder..or is he lump IN the udder half?


It is a large lump, in that half of the udder


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer, was hoping it was the LN.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

So Phronsie is looking a lot better! The hole is healing up and udder is basically empty.

We are doing the Penicillin for 5 days, 5cc/100lbs, is that right?

For May, (the one with the lump), when should we stop the daily infusions?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> So Phronsie is looking a lot better! The hole is healing up and udders are basically empty.
> 
> We are doing the Penicillin for 5 days, 5cc/100lbs, is that right?
> 
> For May, (the one with the lump), when should we stop the daily infusions?


I believe the treatment should go on for 3-5 days? Though I'm not sure.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I always do 5 days. when I'm milking it out. ( only do 1 day when she's dry and I'm leaving it in for long term protection.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We finished the penicillin shots (finally, they hated them, especially May, by the fifth day she had figured out to lay down when she saw the needle coming), and Phronsie appears to be all healed up! The hole is healed and her udder is limp and practically empty. We put a tube of tomorrow in just in case though.

May's lump is a little smaller! Where before you could not fit your hand around it, now you can! She is still producing milk from the lump side. 
Our question is, do we stop the daily infusions since it has been 5 days? And just continue milking, vit c, compresses, and cream (we are using this: https://www.jefferspet.com/products/dynamint-udder-cream) 
Do you think continuing to do that daily will help the lump dissipate? Is it safe to continue infusions past 5 days?

They have also gotten daily replamin and probiotics.

(As a side note, May is a huge pain to milk. She was never trained on the stand and bucks and kicks almost the entire time, ugh)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't be around much today, I'm sorry. Were she mine, I'd keep milking for a week, with garlic and vitamin C. After a week, I'd re-evaluate about starting shots/Today/Tomorrow again, according to how she responds. I'm sorry, because I know that isn't what you want to hear.

You will decide to do what you think is best, though. My advice is because of how I'd feel facing a tougher, stronger infection if I quit before the infection was completely subdued.

Good luck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a homeopathic product called Mastoblast. It's a ten day oral treatment for mastitis. I found it helpful with congestion. Jeffers carries it. It may help reduce the lump or at least prevent infection.

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/mastoblast


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> There is a homeopathic product called Mastoblast.


I've never tried that, but I've read great things.

This may be your best solution @21goaties... But I'd still milk daily until this is resolved. Maybe if you aren't shoving needles in her everytime you touch her udder, she'll calm down about the milking?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> There is a homeopathic product called Mastoblast. It's a ten day oral treatment for mastitis. I found it helpful with congestion. Jeffers carries it. It may help reduce the lump or at least prevent infection.
> 
> https://www.jefferspet.com/products/mastoblast


OOh never seen this one before!!

But with the carbo veg. and bryonia alb. I totally understand how this could work (I dabble in homeopathy).

I'd give it a try, @21goaties .


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We've kept up the milking, using the cream I mentioned and vit c. The lump is rapidly getting smaller!!! It is flattening out too! I think she will make a full recovery.

She did learn how to jump on the milk stand finally (we had to pick her up before...), but she still kicks the whole time. Not even pretzels and sweet feed would appease her.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> We've kept up the milking, using the cream I mentioned and vit c. The lump is rapidly getting smaller!!! It is flattening out too! I think she will make a full recovery.
> 
> She did learn how to jump on the milk stand finally (we had to pick her up before...), but she still kicks the whole time. Not even pretzels and sweet feed would appease her.


Good job!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

The lump is gone, and we're milking her every few days now. She's not dry yet. 
She still hates being milked. She hates the metal bucket so we had to milk onto the ground. And she learned the trick of laying down on the stand lol.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

She is now producing MORE milk. We want to dry her up! Any tips? We have been milking every few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you feeding her?

No grain and no alfalfa hay. 
No lush pasture, which helps.

Give her a good handful of sage daily,
for about 4 days.

This thread may help.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/please-help-me-dry-up-my-doe.122734/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Since the problem is gone, yes, you can start to dry her up. Along with diet changes, try only milking her once a week for a few weeks, and then drop it down again.

Pam's Sage idea is a pretty good one, I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We don't have sage and I don't know where to get it, but we have started milking her about once a week. She is still producing milk. Udder huge (much bigger than in the picture)

We took away the grain on the stand.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> We don't have sage and I don't know where to get it, but we have started milking her about once a week. She is still producing milk. Udder huge (much bigger than in the picture)


It's pretty easy to find sage. Check herb and spice isles at stores.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I meant like a bush of fresh sage, I've only ever seen dried or in little bundles at the store. But we can try that.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> I meant like a bush of fresh sage, I've only ever seen dried or in little bundles at the store. But we can try that.


Dried will do.

You can also just get this from Fir Meadow LLC:

8_oz.html" target="_blank" class="link link--external" rel="nofollow ugc noopener">https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p431/Herb_Mix_DriMamm8_oz.html


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We got some dried powdered sage from the store. How much do you think we should give?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

21goaties said:


> We got some dried powdered sage from the store. How much do you think we should give?


I'd probably do like 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

We are milking once a week and this goat is determined to keep producing. Seriously May?! And it's only one side so super lopsided.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too bad its one side only. How tight does she get? Any chance of getting her bred to hopefully get things level on both sides?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

She doesn't get hard as a rock but pretty tight. But for once a week its not bad. We milked and drenched sage yesterday. I'm just impatient for her to completely dry up lol. Another one of our girls who has never kidded in her life suddenly got a precocious udder but it is tiny and as long as you check/milk every now and then it is ok. 
No, we aren't breeding her, our goats are pets and we can't take any more animals right now.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> 1cc per 20 lbs.


Is Terramycin a form of penicillin or can it be used in cases of mastitis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, it is with the Oxytetracycline family such as LA200. Do not use PenG at the same time. 

How were you intending on using the Terramycin? Is it a ointment or?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> No, it is with the Oxytetracycline family such as LA200. Do not use PenG at the same time.
> 
> How were you intending on using the Terramycin? Is it a ointment or?


Terramycin is the local antibiotic we inject, when the goats show signs of an infectious disease. 
We're in an hearthwater area. So this can be a life-saver. 
One can not use the milk for a while, when the goats have been injected although the lambs/kids can drink the milk.

Terramycine and Oxytetracycline seem to be different trade names of the same substance:
https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailym...f078-1ce0-4ae3-98c5-657971bad554&type=display


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

